# Hosmer Skinks show and tell



## spongebob (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi,
I've recently acquired these Hosmer Skinks, and while I dont usually do the 'new acquisition' thread thing I thought I'd share as there aren't many of these around. These are now a few months old and growing well (thanks Jason!). Northern Teriitory form. Three of them are of similar colouration-a caramel shade of brown while one is more dark and contrasting against the black. 
Unlike most egernia's these guys just sit on your hand and have great character.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 9, 2007)

Great looking Hosmers Bob!! 

Any pics of the enclosure?


----------



## BIGBLUE (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice looking babies Bob


----------



## spongebob (Jun 9, 2007)

Rocket-the enclosure is a tub! Not very photogenic. Basic set up with tile stack,heat mat, and globe.


----------



## jordo (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow they look great


----------



## sparticus (Jun 9, 2007)

unreal animals Bob..


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks bob. you dont see many of these guys arround. Their quite unique


----------



## Aslan (Jun 9, 2007)

That darker one looks brilliant - what is the husbandry most similar to?


----------



## spongebob (Jun 9, 2007)

"That darker one looks brilliant - what is the husbandry most similar to?"

Aslan,
I think they are the same as any other egernia...eat a variety of things. These ones eat crickets and veggie mix. They live in rocky outcrops in the NT/Queensland inland zone, so basically hot and dry. I've given them a tile stack which they love.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 10, 2007)

They're looking great Bob, very easy to look after too. Heat & lot's of food!


----------



## froglet (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice
Wish i could have some


----------



## JasonL (Jun 12, 2007)

here is a pic of my hozi enclosure, heat cord goes under the sand over half the tank, plenty of hidey holes.


----------



## Glider (Jun 12, 2007)

I had a Hosmers as my first ever lizard when I was a kid. She was great- a pretty caramel with white spots. She got away one day, but we found her a couple of months later basking on the brick wall of the neighbours garage! Caught her with the pool skimmer net


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice repz there Bob.

Loving that enclosure JasonL


----------



## spongebob (Jun 12, 2007)

JasonL,
Great set up. Looks far better than my Bunnings tub. But where are the hosmers?


----------



## method (Jun 12, 2007)

they look awesome, one kind of skink that im not put off by lol


----------



## JasonL (Jun 13, 2007)

spongebob said:


> JasonL,
> Great set up. Looks far better than my Bunnings tub. But where are the hosmers?



They only come out when their food bowl is full! but hey, most of my other lizards only come out at night.


----------



## Kratos (Jun 13, 2007)

Awsome lizards bob, one species of skink i would love to get in the future. How much do they usually go for? Will you have any more this year JasonL?

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## JasonL (Jun 13, 2007)

Not from me Kratos, I was just involved in the deal, and have some young ones myself. I'm not even sure on the going rate $250 - ea?? They do not come up too often so it's hard to say. I could ask for you if you want some though.


----------



## Kratos (Jun 18, 2007)

Im not after some just yet, but will be interested in getting some in the future


----------



## eladidare (Jun 18, 2007)

pretty little buggers! im not the biggest lizard fan but they are pretty kool


----------

